# Is she just a "growler"??



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Are some dogs just more prone to growling? Jenna has what we call her "big scarey growl" that sounds terrifying but she never backs it up with action. 

But we're hearing it more often, and she seems to be acting grumpier lately. She's even growling at our shih tzu Charlie, which has never happened before. Thankfully, she's not attacking. I think those days are completely behind us. 

A typical example: Charlie was licking something off the floor. Jenna rushed over and stood completely over him, then growled and bodily forced him out of the room. She'sl also started coming between Charlie and Brandy if they try to play together. She'll only allow Brandy to play with her. 

And here are two other things she's always done, and I wish I knew why: 
1. Whenever there's a loud noise or sudden action (like my husband getting up quickly from her recliner), she'll let out a "big scarey growl", jump up and corner Brandy. Brandy cowers, and Jenna lays down again. It happens every time. 
2. She'll be quietly chewing her bone, then start growling for no reason. (Brandy and Charlie will be asleep elsewhere.) Then she'll quiet down and resume chewing. 

Her thyroid levels just came back normal. And overall, she's still 100% happier and more playful than she was when we first adopted her. The vet suggested that she simply needs more exercise. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My boy Duncan is a growler. If any of the other dogs (especially puppies) come near him and lick his face, he starts to growl. Then there is Margo, she has a friendly growl that is more like a cat purring. Keira doesn't make any noise at all except the occaisional bark. I think you just get some dogs that like to assert themselves by growling.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks! You have no idea how much better than makes me feel. I have never met a dog that growls like Jenna. 

We tend to smile at her 'big scarey growl' because we know there's no bite behind it. But it's nice to know it's nothing more than just a quirky trait.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Just the other day I was watching an episode of CSI I had Tivo'd. The phone rang, so I paused it and it happened to pause right where they were showing the face of the dead "victim." Marley went nuts growling at the TV. He's never been a big growler, but that really set him off for some reason. Then today he's been growling at a piece of cardboard that blew over the fence into the back yard. And he's the biggest, sweetest goof you could ever know. Hopefully Jenna's fine.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie is a barker and a growler always has been. If I yell out to John or to the neighbors across the street she starts barking like she thinks I am barking and she has to join in cuz it is a pack thing.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy is a growler, although we consider it "fussing". She is just very vocal about everything. When she's getting brushed or her feet wiped, she's growling/fussing. I think she's just a fussbudget. She has never attempted to bite and I don't think she ever would. It's just her way of voicing displeasure. 

And also the reverse is true. She's very vocal when she's expressing pleasure in the same type of growling, such as when we come home or when we are playing and petting her. It took us a long time to figure out that it's just her way of talking.

Abby seems to know she is not angry when she growls at her. Not that they haven't had their spats because then Abby does know when Buffy is seriously growling.

Sometimes Buffy also does the same with Abby as Jenna does with Brandy. Abby gets blamed for alot of problems or perceived problems that she had nothing to do with, such as you described with your husband moving quickly in the house.

Buffy's nickname is Huffy Buffy!!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Tabitha is a growler - sounds like a pitbull. If I was a prowler and heard that growl, I would move on - quickly. But, she has never growled at us, Magic or the cats - just strangers, outside the pack dogs and unseen booger bears.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Shadow growls a lot too, in much the way everyone else has described. For example, if someone that's not me leans over him to pick him up, he'll let out a little soft growl. It's very much not an "I'm going to bite you"; it's an "I don't like this idea, but I'll go along with it".

He also growls at noises, strange people, and sometimes absolutely nothing. Again, it's more of a talk than a growl.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Guess I am just a bit skittish because of Jenna's dog-aggressive background. Sounds like her growling is not a remnant of that, and that it has nothing to do with the problems we had with her. What a relief!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson has a growl that I consider kind of a moan or a purr.... When I'm rubbing his chest, he'll just kinda sit there making this growl noise, but has a look on his face like he's gonna fall asleep. Or while I'm making his dinner, he'll do it, too.

But it's not anything agressive at all. I've always considered it his version of purring.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Wanted to give you a quick update on Jenna's growling. We now believe it was tied to her insecurity over our plans to move. 

We took her on a very long road trip to Houston last weekend, and while she was a good traveler she went berserk if she couldn't see me for even 10 seconds. She hasn't had separation anxiety that severe since the first few weeks after we adopted her. In fact, I think this last weekend was MORE severe. 

We now believe that her family dumped her at the shelter during a move situation. Our packing a few things up must have triggered bad memories, hence the growling behavior. 

She's been fine ever since we got back home. But I'm VERY concerned because we may have to board her a few days at a new kennel in Houston during the move process. We'll try our best to avoid it, but we may have no alternative.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad her thyroid is normal--that was my first thought--

Woody was more of a growler than I am used too also. I know some dogs are just more vocal--but considering these dogs were both rescues, it does make sense how it could be related. For those of you reading this who are new, Woody was a 4 year old male left tied to the door of his vets office. 

For me personally--and this is just what I did--when Woody would start that growl I would issue my 'sound' --my correction sound--LOL--sounds kinda like a hacking accckkk....(sorry)it did not take him long to understand that type of behavior was not tolerated. 

If she is insecure--she really needs your leadership and to know the rules, I may be way off (and -trainers here feel free to correct me) but I think dogs feel the safest when they know who is boss and what the rules are. The trick with your girl is going to be timing--you have to issue whatever you -don't do that noise-as soon as the behavior starts. 

Maybe when you get to Houston I can come help you watch and see what is going on with her!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Y'all come, njb! We'd love to meet up with you anyway.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I hope Jenna gets along OK with your move. It's good that you were able to figure out that this is what is setting her on edge. She's probably thinking - "hey, this all looks like something before and it didn't end well." You'd love to just be able to get into their little minds and rewire their bad memories. Abby gets real nervous when I'm watching a Buckeyes football or basketball game because I'll get excited at times and clap my hands. I think in her prior home, the woman probably clapped her hands a lot when Abby was in trouble so she thinks she's in trouble now. I have to really tone myself down.

Give her lots of love & attention, which I know you do anyway. Keep us posted on your move.


----------

